# I spent the afternoon with jkath!



## kitchenelf (Jul 9, 2008)

What a great day I had.  jkath and I went to Downtown Disney, had lunch, walked around, did a bit of shopping, and took silly pictures!!!!  Then she came back and we sat with my husband and some other friends - it's not true, whatever she says  

She is as beautiful inside as she is outside...the day couldn't have been better!  I can't believe we forgot to take pictures of our food - what were we thinking???  

She'll be by to fill in more details..like I said - - - - it's not true!


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay elf we'll have to take your side cause.. well you said it first !!
Isn't Jkath the sweetest person ?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Just go a brag some more!! Jeez, what's with you anyway, going and meeting everyone!!

LOL, j/k, lucky dog! I'm glad your having fun1


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 9, 2008)

middie - YES, she is the sweetest person!!!

TG - (hehehehe) sowwy...I'll try not to meet anyone else until the weekend after I get back home - hopefully DH and I will be meeting LEFSE!!!  oops - sowwy...did it again 

jkath is right, we really should plan a trip to Las Vegas (cheap airfare most of the time) - what a blast all of us would have!


----------



## Dove (Jul 9, 2008)

*Feel free to say whatever comes to mind jkath. I will believe it!! (LOL LOL )*


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's a photo of us at The Cheesecake Factory taken by kitchenelf's wonderful husband:


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's us in front of California Adventure:

(PS - I'm short so elfie had to literally give me a leg up to get in the little triangle!)


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

At Downtown Disney there were guys dressed like the little green army men from Toy Story - they were just too cool!


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

I had the greatest time!!!

kitchenelf is even more wonderful than I'd hoped. (and I'm a big hoper) 
EVERYONE needs to spend a day with her - it'll make you a better person, I'm positive.

Her southern drawl is adorable too. We chatted and chatted for such a long time without stops. That's how you can tell you're having fun, I think. Her husband and their friends were delightful as well! 

I want to do it again!!


----------



## Dove (Jul 9, 2008)

*Great Pictures!! Thanks for posting.*


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

(You'll notice there's nobody else on the patio of the restaurant....one look at this wacky twosome and they all headed for the door.......)


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ........ we really should plan a trip to Las Vegas (cheap airfare most of the time) - what a blast all of us would have!





*Anyone up for it?*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, oh, oh - I'm definitely in!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh cute you guys what a fun time!!! 
Yeah, I believe KE really did do it...... 
And it included a box or 2 of wine.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh shoot, kitchenelf is ahead! She has met jkath, Marge, Raine, MAIDRITE, and me (and possibly others), and I have only met her, Marge, and Raine! I am so jealous!

I am so glad you two got to meet each other and that you had such a good time! Thanks for posting those great pictures!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 10, 2008)

jkath said:


> *Anyone up for it?*


We would love to do that!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm glad you two had so much fun! Wish dh was a sociable person,but, alas, he doesn't like the idea of meeting anyone that was met online. He watches too much tv!! LOL


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 10, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm glad you two had so much fun! Wish dh was a sociable person,but, alas, he doesn't like the idea of meeting anyone that was met online. He watches too much tv!! LOL


My friend was sure I was going to be murdered just for talking to people online (Not giving them any personal information--just talking.).  When James moved to South Carolina, she was very leery of him at first.  Now she loves him!  I told him that sometimes I think she likes him better than me!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 10, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm glad you two had so much fun! Wish dh was a sociable person,but, alas, he doesn't like the idea of meeting anyone that was met online. He watches too much tv!! LOL



But does he like the idea of Vegas?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

I just remembered.... I know.... a small point....
but did you share your Guac with jkath????

AND?????????????????????????????????????
​


----------



## jkath (Jul 10, 2008)

(no, but that's okay - since it had onions in it and I can't eat those anymore)

Here's something she had too:






finally kitchenelf had avocado in CA!


----------



## sattie (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pics gals!!!  Now I know what kitchenelf looks like!!!!  You looked like you had a great time and seems that it was a very special opportunity for you gals to meet and dine together.  Love it!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks yum, jkath and k-elf.
A GOOD TIME WAS HAD BY ALL!!!
​


----------



## plumies (Jul 10, 2008)

I love these pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## miniman (Jul 10, 2008)

Lovely - anyone for a trip to the Old Country. Actually DW will be near Boston from the 19-20th July but will be working hard on a microsoft course.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pics gals, nice you had such a good time together !!!


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2008)

jkath said:


> Here's us in front of California Adventure:
> 
> (PS - I'm short so elfie had to literally give me a leg up to get in the little triangle!)


I Love this picture!

It sounds like you guys had a great time. I would be lying if I said I were not jealous that you got to meet each other.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2008)

The new "A" Team!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> The new "A" Team!


 
Who's gettin' the mohawk?


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 10, 2008)

you lady's look like you had the best time.
that is wonderful.
yep KE, I'll be in contact with you over the next few days. can't wait! and as for the meeting of everyone in Vegas, oh please yes! I'll make the hubby put the boat on the lake and that way, we could stay cool
loved these pictures of the two you....


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 10, 2008)

I think its great to see the positive effects of relationships that begin "online", instead of all the negativity the media breeds.


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2008)

vegas, huh?

love your pics!!!


----------



## Dove (Jul 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Who's gettin' the mohawk?



*The gal who has the natural curl...she know who she is.  LOL

Believe me..summer in Vegas is as hot as_____(fill in the blank. LOL) hades. fooled you.*


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 10, 2008)

Dove said:


> *The gal who has the natural curl...she know who she is.  LOL
> 
> Believe me..summer in Vegas is as hot as_HE)(____(fill in the blank. LOL) hades. fooled you.*


oh it's hot alright, it was 113* here yesterday so that hot or hotter there


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 11, 2008)

JKath and KE thanks for making me smile this morning!!!Your smiles in the pictures has given me enough energy to get moving!!!! Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> oh it's hot alright, it was 113* here yesterday so that hot or hotter there


 
And I gripe when it's 100 here  I would like to see the difference in the heat though. The cold between here and the east are VERY different. I can go there and wear a sweater at the same temp that I have to wear a coat, gloves scarf and STILL freeze here!! LOL

JKath, he would LOVE to go to Vegas. We don't gamble, but, he wants so badly to see the lights. He has this strange fixation on lights,lol!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 11, 2008)

oh you know it's true TG.  the heat here is one thing, it's walking through an oven.  the heat in texas is another, it's walking through a steam bath sauna


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 11, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> JKath, he would LOVE to go to Vegas. We don't gamble, but, he wants so badly to see the lights. He has this strange fixation on lights,lol!!


I guess I do too!  lol  Does he like big city skylines?  I do.

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> The new "A" Team!


 Too cute, Andy.
Actually, in front of California adventure, the word "california" is spelled out. There wasn't a K, or a J. There was a C for Cooking, but no D, so it wouldn't make sense. The A just looked fun. 

Vegas fever is in the air now! hooray! Even if we don't have plans in advance, it's usually really easy to convince dh to take a quick trip out there, since he's a poker fiend.



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I Love this picture!
> 
> It sounds like you guys had a great time. I would be lying if I said I were not jealous that you got to meet each other.


You know, you and your family are always welcome to come out here too, GB!


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2008)

Some day we just will take you up on that!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

What happens in Vegas... scares the heck outta me!! LOL.

Been to Reno, that was cool, would love to see Vegas someday.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2008)

oh man! i love the "a" picture! 

i looks like it's right out of sesame street.

(in grover voice) today boys and girls, we will meet our friends, jkath and elfie.
and, we will learn about near and far.

it makes grover sad to be so far away. 

(ok, back to me) glad you two had fun. 

someday, somewhere, there will be a great convergence of dc'ers.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> someday, somewhere, there will be a great convergence of dc'ers.


ok BT, we're leaving it up to you, it'd be a blast


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I guess I do too! lol Does he like big city skylines? I do.
> 
> Barbara


Yes, he does.! I just loves lights, lol




> oh you know it's true TG. the heat here is one thing, it's walking through an oven. the heat in texas is another, it's walking through a steam bath sauna


 I figured so. It's a wet weather here, even when it's dry


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oh man! i love the "a" picture!
> 
> i looks like it's right out of sesame street.
> 
> ...



(in elmo voice) elmo likes near and far too. elmo wants his friends near. elmo wants to go to Las Vegas. elmo thinks grover needs to go to Las Vegas too.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 14, 2008)

Those pics are too cute... How about this:

Every time there is a DC "real-life connection," you have to take a pic that has the next letter of the alphabet in it? So Elf and JKath have "A" done, now we get a pic with "B" etc...


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 14, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Those pics are too cute... How about this:
> 
> Every time there is a DC "real-life connection," you have to take a pic that has the next letter of the alphabet in it? So Elf and JKath have "A" done, now we get a pic with "B" etc...


so we understand clearly, there's gotta be a 'be' in the next photo and when the last one or the 'z' finally rolls around, you JillBurgh will be paying for the Las Vegas trip for all of us, right!  YEAH!  how wonderful of you to offer..... That's okay, by the time that happens we'll all be a hundred and twelve so we won't need very much at all..


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 14, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> so we understand clearly, there's gotta be a 'be' in the next photo and when the last one or the 'z' finally rolls around, you JillBurgh will be paying for the Las Vegas trip for all of us, right!  YEAH!  how wonderful of you to offer..... That's okay, by the time that happens we'll all be a hundred and twelve so we won't need very much at all..




 Just a few bucks for the nickel slots and we should be fine!


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> and when the last one or the 'z' finally rolls around..............Las Vegas trip for all of us.



And, of course, our friend "The Z" would have to be in the "Z" photo. good thing he lives in Vegas!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 15, 2008)

Well...after Anaheim our next stop was San Francisco - - - - - I didn't leave my heart there....nope....I left my lunch there .........let's just say I had the flu   San Fran, Napa, Sonoma didn't exactly end up being the wine tasting adventure we had planned.  I had to cancel all our appointments I had at the wineries  We eventually made it but my tummy sure wasn't ready for any wine.  It was "pretty to look at" anyway.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh no. Sorry you felt bad. At least you got to look!


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess you'll just have to make another trip out west!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2008)

Loved the pics....thanks for sharing! 

If we could get the time off I'd be game for Vegas. I've never been and I've finally given up my fear of flying........well its still there but I decided a few months ago not to let my fears get the best of me and hold me back.....lifes too short!


----------



## Dina (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah, you both look so beautiful!  So glad to hear you enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> Loved the pics....thanks for sharing!
> 
> If we could get the time off I'd be game for Vegas. I've never been and I've finally given up my fear of flying.......



you know, we'll hold you to that, sizz....


----------



## stinemates (Jul 21, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Well...after Anaheim our next stop was San Francisco - - - - - I didn't leave my heart there....nope....I left my lunch there .........let's just say I had the flu   San Fran, Napa, Sonoma didn't exactly end up being the wine tasting adventure we had planned.  I had to cancel all our appointments I had at the wineries  We eventually made it but my tummy sure wasn't ready for any wine.  It was "pretty to look at" anyway.



Came to my home town! Glad you thought it was beautiful.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2008)

jkath said:


> you know, we'll hold you to that, sizz....


 
Like I told Lefs you may have to meet me at the airport to help pry my fingers off the armrests to get me off the plane but by God I'm willing to try it. So if I do you might want to bring in reinforcements ..... it may take all of you


----------

